# Vertical Gas Smoker.....what to do!?



## jeff hynes (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello!

I have decided to take the plunge and buy myself a smoker to go with my grilling set-up. After looking at my options i feel a vertical gas smoker would best fit my needs at this point. So far i have narrowed my choices down to the Smokey Hollow 38 (no glass as i can get it for $40 cheaper at Wal-mart) or a Smoke Vault 24......I have tried finding a side by side comparison of these two units for days and have come back empty handed....

I like that i can get the Smokey Hollow for $45 cheaper than the Vault. I also like that it has 2 doors so i do not have to open my smoke chamber during a cook. 

I like the added width and cook space of the Smoke Vault 24 as well as the stellar reviews i have found all over the internet. 

Anybody have an opinion they care to share?  I appreciate your help!


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 13, 2016)

I have never seen a Smokey Hollow, so I can't offer a thumbs up or down.  But I have had a good look at the Smoke Vault and thought the were well made, good fit and finish.  If you can, try and get a look at the S.H. (or both) before you buy one.  A gas smoker is a good way to get started smoking, allows you to focus on cooking without having to learn fire management at the same time.  Good luck with the search.


----------



## jeff hynes (Jul 13, 2016)

I just realized i posted this in the wrong topic forum. Any way tohave it moved?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2016)

I moved it for you.

It's in propane smokers now.

Al


----------



## slysmoke (Jul 14, 2016)

I've had good luck with my SH38 so far, though I did have to seal up both doors, and I did the needle valve mod for finer control, and converted it to natural gas.

I've never seen the Smoke Vault 24 in person, but from a few pics I've seen here, it seems to be a little more robustly made than the SH38.


----------



## jeff hynes (Jul 14, 2016)

That is my debate. i realize i will probably have to do some sealing on both units. But the Smoke Vault seems to be the better made unit...I also like the wider racks. The only hang-up i am having is the single door. I am concerned that opening the door every couple hours for wood/water replenishment may cause me fits.....being inexperienced that weighs heavily.

As it is i can get the Smoke Vault from Walmart for roughly $254 and the the windowless SH for around $210. Not HUGE investments either way but once i throw in the thermometers and other gadgets i want to chose right.

on your SH38 are you using chunks/chips? If so how long are you going between refills? Any issue dialing to 225? Wind issues? Sorry for all the questions...i tend to over analyze.


----------



## slysmoke (Jul 14, 2016)

No problems holding 225-235 for hours at a time.

I forgot to mention I also did away with the original chip pan in favor of a cast iron skillet, and I run sand in the water pan, and I also have a rectangular pizza stone sitting just above the water pan, so all that thermal mass helps hold temps during wind gust, or occasionally opening the smoke chamber door.

When running in the 225-235 range, I usually have to toss a few medium sized chunks in about every 75-90 minutes, give or take? Factors like wood species, how dry the chunks are etc play a factor.

I do like the 2 door design, it is what sold me on the SH, though I would have just as easily gone for a SV if it had 2 doors.


----------



## jeff hynes (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok so this has been put to bed. I had given up on going propane and was looking at charcoal units (PBC, WSM, UDS). Found myself looking on craigslist for barrels (neigh on impossible to find unlined barrels around here) and stumbled across a used SV 24.

The guy has had it for 7 months and wanted a pellet pooper to he could set and forget (something about crazy hours working at the Pentagon) anyways i took the hour drive and picked up the smoker, cover, propane tank, needle valve mod, a bag of Western brand mesquite chunks, 1/3 bag oak chunks, and 1/3 bag of hickory chunks for $100....seriously....basically risk free. So yeah..i have a SV 24. Time to clean her up and start learning.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 31, 2016)

Awesome score Jeff, show us some pics!

or... is it "Top Secret"? Lol


----------



## jeff hynes (Jul 31, 2016)

Didn't think about it. I need to clean it up. The grates are supposed to be silver right?


----------



## cmayna (Aug 1, 2016)

I have a cheap two door Masterbuilt gasser with a needle valve mod,  chip box replaced with a cast iron skillet.  Runs like a champ.


----------



## jeff hynes (Aug 4, 2016)

Do you think the upgrade to a cast iron skillet is key for using these propane units?


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 6, 2016)

Jeff Hynes said:


> Do you think the upgrade to a cast iron skillet is key for using these propane units?



YES it is ! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

I would invest in a tube smoker from Todd at Amaze N smokers. Great way to provide smoke in a propane smoker when running pit temps below 285f. I would not use chips. If you do use wood use chunks. They last longer than chips. If you get a tube the 18" Will give you a good 8 hours of smoke. 

There's no need to use water in your smoker. So opening the door isn't that big of a deal. I run a dry pit my water pan is wrapped with foil and empty. 

With that said, propane smokers will recover temps quickly without any adjustments so if you do have to open the door it's not a big deal.


----------



## redrocker65200 (Aug 7, 2016)

I have the smoke vault 18 and I like it.  Bone stock so I cannot comment on any of the mods.  I can keep 225 to 250 pretty well.  Have not gone much higher.  I use chunk wood bought at the local big box store and 3 or 4 chunks last me 60 to 90 minutes or so. Interesting idea on the cast iron skillet.


----------



## jeff hynes (Aug 7, 2016)

Ok so i am sitting outside waiting for my smoker to warm up to 250 so i can put in my pork shoulder.I filled the water pan halfway with play sand and covered that with foil. I then added a ez foil pan with water.This is the set-up the guy who sold me the smoker used. Side vents closed and top vents closed as far as it will....174...man it takes a while to heat up!

 I found a local Mennonite butcher that had fresh local stuff for cheaper than Costco or Sam's....stoked! 7lb shoulder and 2 racks of spare ribs for later.

Last night i trimmed the shoulder and applied a good amount of coarse sea salt. This morning i rubbed in a liberal amount if Meathead's Memphis Dust...now i wait! What is a normal preheat time?


----------



## jeff hynes (Aug 7, 2016)

Ok that preheat took longer than i thought. I will know next time. I decided not to wait for 250to throw the shoulder on and put it on at 230. The temp plummetefd to 180 but quickly came back up. It stayed at 218 forever but has settled in at 225 like a champ. 

Meat temp last read 141 and when i went to ad chunks snf water they were not needed. I am gonna toss my ribs on at 11AM and try the 3-2-1 method.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

You should leave your too vent open when smoking. You need air flow to keep the smoke moving and to prevent stale smoke. 

With a needle valve you should have zero problems getting higher temps and quicker than what you are getting. To use the needle valve properly you need to set the smoker adjustment on the highest setting, then use the needle valve to control the flow of the fuel to the burner. 

By using water in your smoker it will limit the temps. Water can only get to 212 degrees before it starts to boil and then turn to steam, which will cool the smoker down. I haven't used water in my propane smoker for over 8 years now. I can run it consistently as low as 120, and higher than my therm goes which is 500. That's all vents open to provide positive airflow, no water in the pan and using the needle valve as I mentioned above. 

If you are having troubles getting above the temp your at there is something wrong with your method or your set up. My neighbor also has a Smoke vault 34 set up with a needle valve and he uses the no water in the pan method. He too can control the smoker like I do and can warm up to desired pit temp in a matter of minutes in 30 degree weather.


----------



## jeff hynes (Aug 7, 2016)

Bottom vents too? I saw a few post saying keep the sides closed and top open. That is how i am runnning it now.


----------



## redrocker65200 (Aug 7, 2016)

I have the SV18. My side vents are closed as much as they allow, which is probably about half way. Top vent is open all the way.  Mike doors not have the needle  and I put the disk at about medium and open the valve on the tank about one turn. I get to 250 in less than 30 minutes.  Probably only takes about 20 or so. I use the water tray, never had a problem with steam but do see a small amount of water burning off.


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 7, 2016)

You guys can start out on high to get the smoker hot quickly then turn the knob down to low and let it settle there. 

But you shod be able to start out on low and get to 225 pretty quickly. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## redrocker65200 (Aug 7, 2016)

lennyluminum said:


> You guys can start out on high to get the smoker hot quickly then turn the knob down to low and let it settle there.
> 
> But you shod be able to start out on low and get to 225 pretty quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



I tried that the first time and the wood caught fire.  225 should not take that long to get to


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

If your wood is catching on fire then it's to close to the burner or you are putting it in the smoker too soon or you chunks are too small. When I use chunks (2"-3") they go on the cast iron griddle shown in the photo below that has the tube on it. Honestly I haven't used chunks for several years. The smoke tubes work too good. 

As for the vents, top vent wide open both lower vents are typically closed but they do not close all the way. Propane smokers need oxygen and the vents are designed goes to not fully close to prevent the rig from this thing into a bomb. If your vents do code all the way they have been modified and you should not close them all the way. With a needle valve installed you control fuel flow with the valve. Tank wide open smoker wide open. If your needle valve is working you should be able to control the flow from none to as high as you want. 




















Fully closed side vent







Fully open side vent




Smoke away!!!


----------



## redrocker65200 (Aug 7, 2016)

It had only caught fire once when I tried to turn the heat on high to get to temp quicker.   I just turn the dial to medium and it works perfect.  I agree with your vent setup (not that that makes a darn bit of difference, lol)  that is how mine is set up as well. Top wife open, sides as closed as I can get


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 7, 2016)

Cover your wood pan with heavy duty foil, wrap it down tight and poke a hole in it with a pencil. That will stop the wood from going to flame.


----------



## redrocker65200 (Aug 7, 2016)

Or just not set it to high just to try and speed up the process. Lol.  I set to medium and it gets to 250 in about 20 mins with smoke going. So I am good.


----------



## jeff hynes (Aug 7, 2016)

20160807_180128.jpg



__ jeff hynes
__ Aug 7, 2016






Sauced


----------



## jeff hynes (Aug 7, 2016)

20160807_180020.jpg



__ jeff hynes
__ Aug 7, 2016






Unsauced. Both smoked 6 hours no spritz


----------



## jeff hynes (Aug 7, 2016)

20160808_001203.jpg



__ jeff hynes
__ Aug 7, 2016






Hours past due but i dig!


----------



## jeff hynes (Aug 8, 2016)

I think i was afraid to get too high.....i know now it is better to jack up the gas flow and heat and then bring back down.


----------



## jeff hynes (Aug 15, 2016)

Did another 2 pork butts this weekend (and some awesome smoked mac-n-cheese). I was much more confident jacking my heat up quickly and backing it down to 225. No problems maintaining temps. I was even able to get some sleep!

The one thing i found is that the stall is ridiculous. I planned 17 hours for my two 7.5lb butts to cook....i passed that and eventually pulled them at 197 and finished in the oven. They were great but i was losing my mind as this is the 2nd cook where it has taken considerably longer than 2 hr/lb. The only thing i can think is that the water is slowing things down due to evaporative cooling. I have been using sand in my water pan and putting water in an aluminium pan as well...i am laying off the water next cook. 

Things i think i have learned:

Crank the heat to get it at temp and then dial back. 

Add wood after the heat is set.

Water slows down the cooking a lot.


----------

